# server 2003 driver



## horladoqun (Feb 23, 2009)

hey there, i just installed win server2k3 on a laptop(hp 6720s, 2gb ram, 8ogb hdd, coe 2duo). the o/s installed correctly but i need both network and vga driver. 
i will be greatly eased if you can help with links to getting these drivers or if it not possible, advice me as appropriate.

thanks in anticipation for agood reponse


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Just go to the HP website and download the XP drivers. They usually work with Server 2003.


----------



## okpa (Aug 5, 2010)

u cant find antivirus for it


----------

